# Working on quail in NE Texas



## DPGlastron (Aug 23, 2012)

I am looking for a place to go to work my Vizsla throughout the year on quail. Looking for a place that provides the birds but that I can go out and work my dog. No Guide. I am in Fort Worth TX.

Any help would be great!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Walter might be close enough to you.
http://poetryshootingclub.com/


----------



## DPGlastron (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you! I will check them out.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

I have not been out to Walter's place, but I know from his presence on a forum I moderate that he has been working really hard to set his place up for anything any self trainer needs. I think he even recently bought some bird launchers for customers to use. He has quail in season and I believe he has pigeons year round. I will probably pay him a visit myself before spring hunt test season.


----------

